# Good recordings of Tchaikovsky's songs?



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It's been couple of months since I've decided that I should dig songs by Tchaikovsky after watching this on YT:






But all performers that I've heard so far suck compared to Hvorostovsky. I always turn on Don Juan's Serenade to check them out. I got Sergei Leiferkus and some other guy and I think I'm tired. Yes, already, after two recordings.

I'm interested mainly in male performers, tenors and baritones. But if there are some outstanding female recordings of these songs to be mentioned I think I will check them too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You absolutely must check out Galina Vishnevskaya.











But certainly Hvorostovsky is brilliant.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Indeed, great voice and another + for natural russian accent. Thanks.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oldies: Leonid Sobinov, Lemeshev, Kozlovsky are the very best.

Joan Rodgers, very decent.
Irina Arkhipova (mezzo) awesome

Martin, Canada
The complete songs are on Naxos...not good!

www.pages.videotron.com/svp is my page


----------



## versantmusic (Oct 27, 2010)

*Versant Music*

Looking for Versant music, Carah Faye, or new music? Sign-Up to receive the free monthly newsletter, get free access to the band forum, upload your Versant themed artwork, or visit the versantmusic.com store!

versantmusic.com


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Olga Borodina
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000418K/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk
Dmitri Hvorostovsky
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000041A1/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tchaikovsky's songs cover about 5 CDs!

I have the Naxos version. It sucks, I bought many others...Go to amazon.com and you can listen...

I like these ones partucularly:

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-S...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292275269&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-S...=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292275327&sr=1-5

Anna Netrevko:

http://www.amazon.com/Still-Night-S...r_1_10?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292275354&sr=1-10

Martin


----------

